# FR: court - place de l'adjectif



## zipp404

Hello,

Can someone please tell me if the adjectives *court/courte* and [...] *precede* the noun, such as for example in these adjectival phrases

1a.  un *court* chemin 
     a short path

1b.  une *courte* distance
      a short distance

[...]

Thank you kindly
zippy


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

It is correct...

But the other way round is correct too....

*Un chemin court* (this order sounds more natural to me, the other way sounds higher register)
*Une distance courte* (the other order is better)


----------



## pulper

Hello - I thought that court and [...] were adjectives that preceded the noun.  In FSI lesson #8, learning lesson, it has:

[...]
elle va acheter une robe courte.  

Is this correct?  If so, was I (obviously!) wrong in what I had been taught previously?  There's a song with the adjectives that precede the noun, and court and long are two of the adjectives.  

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## quinoa

The position of the adjective is definitely a tricky issue in French.
The size of the adjective can matter much, short ones being placed before the noun, but the speaker's point of view is important, keeping in mind that if it's objective, the adjective will be placed before the noun, if it's subjective, it will be after it (un stupide petit chat / un petit chat stupide ; une colossale statue / une staute colossale).
But sometimes, particularly adjectives of size, even placed before, the idea is objective (une grosse fille = fat / une fille grosse = pregnant)

And it's much more complex ... Food for thought


----------



## pulper

thanks everyone for your quick replies!

i can understand if it is one term that is usually used together (une robe courte), but don't understand the objective vs. subjective information.  court, long, beau, gros, grand are all subjective indications, not objective, so since these are place before the noun, i'm not sure how that works.  

for example, ask most people if the oceans are big, and they will respond yes.  ask an astronomer, and they will say in comparison to the universe, the oceans are very small.  "big" is not objective.

i'm not trying to be argumentative, just trying to understand.  hope you guys/gals can help.  

also, can you let me know if this is just something you instintively know as french speakers, or do you have to think about it too?  i think i know the answer but it would make me feel better if it takes native speakers some thought to get it right too. 

Thanks again!

Paul


----------



## quinoa

Here are some elements to help you understand a little more...., I hope so.

Some adjectives are always placed after, such as « Conseil _général_, République _française_, le stylo _rouge_, and le Salon _ovale_. But you can find blocked expressions such as : Blanche-Neige, le rouge-queue, un blanc-bec.
 
Sometimes the adjective is placed before for a literary purpose :  le _vert_ pays de mon enfance. 
  
The adjectives which convey a judgement by the speaker, so-called subjective ones and which have more than 2 syllables are placed after the noun if their meaning is objective (they convey the description of reality as it is and not through the eyes of the speaker) : le petit animal _stupide_ (that is reality). If you say “le _stupide_ petit animal” (it is the speaker’s point of view).
 
The short adjectives (one or two syllables) can be placed before or after. But when speaking about the size, age or truth, the meaning can be extremely different : un grand homme (famous and great) / un homme grand (=taller than the common size).
 There are similar phenomenons with _jeune_, _vieux_, _petit_, _gros_, _certain_, _vrai_, _noble_, _curieux_ and some others.
 
But some adjectives can convey an objective point of viezw even when placed before :
Une _grosse_ fille (=fat) / une fille _grosse_ (=pregnant) ; un _jeune_ homme (expression devenue un bloc) / un homme _jeune_
 
It is complex and examples, reading will help you improve your command of their use.

Good work


----------



## Mnemosyne

Bonsoir,

J'ai lu les deux ou trois autres fils sur ce sujet.  Ils disent que la plupart du temps, _court _vient avant le nom.  Mais il me semble que c'est le contraire.

Je voudrais confirmer ça, et aussi le fait qu'il n'y a aucune tendance ou dessin général qui peut nous aider à déterminer son placement.  Il faut apprendre par coeur au cas par cas.

Merci.


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Often in set expressions like 'le court chemin', 'court circuit', 'courte vue' 'court-vêtu' it comes before. Other wise I would say its place is after the noun with exeptions.

'Des cheveux courts', 'une jupe courte'....


----------



## Mnemosyne

Aha!  Ok, j'avais raison.  Merci beaucoup!!!!!!!!

Alors les seules règles sont:
- celle des exceptions, et 
- des expressions figées?

Aucune autre tendance, oui?


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Pour te rassurer Mnemosyne, les principales expressions avec court ne doivent pas être si nombreuses, et j'ai le sentiment que tu as une excellente mémoire.


----------



## GerardM

Bonjour , yael dans l'herbe,

>Alors les seules règles sont:
>- celle des exceptions, et 
>- des expressions figées?

J'ai essayé de trouver dans ma tête des exemples avec "court" placé devant le nom et qui ne soit pas une expression figée, je n'ai pu penser qu'à "tous les 2 me semblez connaître 'votre' sujet et je n'ai qu'une _courte explication_ à ajouter".


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Et éventuellement on pourrait le placer après le nom même si ce n'est pas l'usage. Souvent les deux formes sont possibles et de toutes façons on comprend.


----------



## LeQi

On peut quand même noter qu'en général, les adjectifs monosyllabiques (donc courts... haha) se placent avant le substantif, tandis que les polysyllabiques se placent après. En théorie et par exemple, "courte" aura plus tendance à se trouver après le nom et "court" avant.
Mais c'est la langue française donc si on se met à chercher des contre-exemples on en trouve autant qu'on veut  Mémoire, habitude et oreille, donc, en ayant les règles générales à l'esprit !


----------



## Aoyama

> En théorie et par exemple, "courte" aura plus tendance à se trouver après le nom et "court" avant.


Pas sûr, on dit bien "courte peine" (mais "peine courte" est possible) en droit, et de multiples autres exemples (à la suite).
Pour 'le court chemin', 'court-circuit', 'courte vue' 'court-vêtu' cela dépend :
"court chemin" est bizarre, mais dans la locution "le plus court chemin", c'est vrai. Les trois autres exemples sont corrects.
On a aussi "court terme", "court-bouillon" (nom composé, comme "court-circuit" etc), "courte tête" (l'emporter -course- d'une courte tête). Il y a d'autres cas. Je pense que OUI, ils forment un ensemble ... à apprendre par coeur (si on peut et si on veut).


----------



## LeQi

"Mais c'est la langue française donc si on se met à chercher des contre-exemples on en trouve autant qu'on veut "


----------



## Aoyama

Il y a , dans tout cela, un aspect idéosyncratique qui ne peut pas s'ériger en règle.
On dit bien "longue histoire" mais plutôt "histoire courte". Certaines expressions sont figées (courte-paille, courte-échelle, court-circuit, court-bouillon etc).


----------

